# 3d background (making chamber vents)



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

ok so i got what i need to make a 3d background. in one artical http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_aquarium_background3.php 
the author speaks of making chamber vents for the flow of water to the filter but in other articals they say to make sure to seal every single seam. if i were to seal all seams how can my water circulate? sorry if this sounds dumb but i dont want to screw up. i have not seen a diagram of the tank from behind on any DIY post so im not sure exactly which step to take. seal every seam or leave space for an intake. one problem i dont want to happen is to have a fish find its way behind the background and die! how would i get it out?!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

You dont have to seal it compleatly up. Some do it and others dont. The main thing is to use PLENTY of silicone to attach it to the glass. When I did mine I used almost two full cartridges, the caulking gun sized tubes, just to attach it to the glass. There are also other posts in Cichlid forum about people using strong magnets to secure thier backgrounds. 

As far as fish getting behind the background, just besure to take it all the way to the bottom of the tanks top trim. Keep the channels small enough to keep the fish out, but not to restrict water flow. 

Depending what type of filter you have (HOB, Canister, Wet/Dry) besure to plan out where intakes and returns will be at. It would be really crappy if you used a HOB and made your background to thick for it to hang on the back.

This is my 75gallon with the diy background. If you want any other pics just let me know and I can email them to you. I dont have a pic of the back though.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

you could also use screening to help keep fish out, something with a larger mesh to let particulate that needs to be filter through. 

Personally I would plan it so that you could hide your intakes within the background and leave an opening so water can get to the intake, using a larger rock or wood sculpture on your background to hide it so that you can put the background all the way back against the glass so you lose minimal amount of space within the tank. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tromeokid (Mar 8, 2006)

love your background, yes please email me some more pics. yes i will not use magnets only because that seems like a bit more trouble then its worth but i totally understand why you would want to. i will take your advice on the mesh screen and intake location. i feel like i have a pretty good layout of what i want to do..the problem im having is what fish will go in there when im done. aslo morter vs cement. i purchased morter becaue it contains less chemicals that will raise the pH. do you agree?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm not familiar with the use of morter but if it has lime in it the ph will rise. I think that the thickness of cement+water volume of the tank is what really determines the effect on the ph. Regardless, at first your ph will be off the charts. I estimate that the cement thickness on mine is about 1/4 inch. I was able to take measurable readings at about 2 weeks. Did the salt water cure and changed water every day for 3 weeks. I would test my tap water and then again before I changed it just to see the difference. Its been running for about a 1 1/2 years and ph stays around 8.

I totaly agree with IloveCichlids about tring to hide your intakes as much as possible. I didn't do that very well and it really looks like an afterthought. It was my first time and it wont happen again, I can guarantee. Now I just have to get another (and larger) tank to do it again!


----------

